# كورسات تدريب مهندسى مانتراك جزء اول



## fay2005. (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بخير 
لدى كورسات تدريب مهندسى الميكانيكا لشركة مانتراك فاتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم و تستفيدوا بها 

و لا تنسونى من دعوة صالحة بظهر الغيبtrouble shooting.rar​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7936533/..._shooting.html​ 

Saftey.rar​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7937927/...a6/Saftey.html​ 

Question & Answer About Valves.rar​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7936126/...ut_Valves.html​ 


maintenance.rar​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7935790/...intenance.html​ 

Engine.rar​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7941484/...09/Engine.html​ 

engine 3412 3408.rar​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7934475/...3412_3408.html​ 

و هذة و رقة مهمه جدأ جدا لظبط تاكيهات جميع الموديلات​
valve Lash.jpg​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7938029/...alve_Lash.html

شركة مانتراك وكيل شركة كاتربيللر الامريكية للمعدات الثقيلة ​


----------



## العرندس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم .. حياك الله واهلا وسهلا بك 

مجهود كبير .. 

ولكن قيد التجربة .. سأجرب التحميل حالا .. 

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير .. تقبل عاطر التحايا 

وفقك الله .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم .. لك جزيل الشكر على هذه الملفات الأكثر من قيمة !!

موقع التحميل أكثر من رائع .. يتسم بالسهولة على العكس .. من موقع الرابيدشير المشهور بالتعب والمشقة والعناء وطول الانتظار .. 

الملفات رائعة بالفعل .. 

وللمعلومية : - 

حجم كل الملفات يبلغ : - 42.4 ميجابايت .. بعد فك الضغط

وبإستثناء الرابط الأخير .. حيث انه لم يعمل !!

الملفات هي ورقات علمية تم تصويرها بالماسح الضوئي Scan .. 

تحتوي على شرح مصور ومعلومات قيمة .. 

الوضوح و الدقة جيدة جدا 

وفقك الله .. وبلغك ما رجوت 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمودفرحات (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حياك الله واكرمك وجزاك خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ودائما لمزيد من التوفيق والرشاد


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## brave_heart1900 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*thank you my brother*

alah bless you,this courses i need it very much,i will download it now,thank u


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله ... عمل متميز ومجهود رائع :15: 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fay2005. (1 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخوتى الكرام و بالاخص الاخ "العرندس" و بالنسبة الى الرابط الاخير ساقوم باعادة رفعة مرة اخرى مع باقى الكورسات الباقية 
و لكم جزيل الشكر 
و كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fay2005. (1 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخوتى الكرام و بالاخص الاخ "العرندس" و بالنسبة الى الرابط الاخير ساقوم باعادة رفعة الان و اتمنى ان يحوز اعجابكم وهى عبارة عنورقة واحدة ولكن مهمة لجمبع مهندسى المواقع لانها تشرح كيفية ضبط تاكيهات جميع موديلات الشركة.

شرح لجميع دوائر المحرك فى هذا الموديل و غالبا يكون على المعدات.
engine 3114 & 3116.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/7934369/2c421c9d/engine_3114__3116.html

شرح الابعاد الداخلية للشمايز لمعظم لكل الموديلات وعلى اساسها هل يستخدم مرة اخرى ام لا.
Cylinder Liner Clearance.jpg
http://www.4shared.com/file/7938072/ea1bf5b5/Cylinder_Liner_Clearance.html

صور لجميع الموديلات + صورلها+المحرك على كل موديل +الابعاد الهندسية لها+قوة المعدة
Cat Models.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/8147661/9edcd73e/Cat_Models.html

و لكم جزيل الشكر 
و كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## العرندس (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشكر لك اخي الكريم .. fay2005 

فأنت الذي غمرتنا بكرمك .. ملفات أكثر من رائعة .. نستطيع أن نقول بأنها هدية العيد .. 

الرابط الأول لم يعمل معي .. وللعلم لم أجرب تحميله مرة ثانية .. 

كل عام وانت بخير .. وصحة .. وسلامه 

عيدكم مبارك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## هندسة انتاج (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا بشمهندس fay2005 وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ولكل من قام عليه ونشره وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل


----------



## fay2005. (10 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اخوتى الاعزاء شكرا على هذا التجاوب بالنسبة الى العرندس الملف الاول يعمل و تمت تجربتة
و شكرا لباقى الاخوة


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور اخى صاحب الموضوع واليكم بعض الاضافات الصغيره ممكن تساعدكم .*

لشركه كاتربيلر .

1-المواصفات الفنيه لمحركات الديزل الخاصه ب التزيت والتبريد والوقود لشركه Caterpillar 
----------------------------------------------
2-Caterpillar Engines
3126, 3116, C7
And All Other Engines Under 250 HP
Closed Crankcase Ventilation Kit #CV51117
----------------------------------------------------
3-Installation and Operation
Load Sharing Module
------------------------------------------------------
4-MAE 416 Final Project:
Caterpillar Skid Steer Loader
Door Redesign
Spring 2002
-----------------------------------
4 مواضيع على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35868


----------



## islam2a (12 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## اسلاماسلام (10 أبريل 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل

اين الجزئ الثاني من الموضووووووع

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fay2005. (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم خيرا اخوتى


----------



## Bassoom (30 أبريل 2007)

شكر الله مجهودكم


----------



## islam88 (1 مايو 2007)

الف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

شكار لكم وي علي مجهودكم الكريم


----------



## islam88 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rwanm (1 مايو 2007)

جزيت كل خير على تلك الجهود الرائعة فى سحب الموضوع ورفعه ولعه مفيد لمهندسى الميكانيك جميعا الذين يعملون فى المجال:14:


----------



## islam88 (1 مايو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## islam88 (2 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااا الله يبركلك


----------



## islam88 (2 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islam88 (2 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islam88 (2 مايو 2007)

الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islam88 (5 مايو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## moh_diesel (10 مايو 2007)

اين كورسات تدريب مهندسى مانتراك جزء الثانى و شكرا.


----------



## اسلاماسلام (28 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

و ين الجزء الثاني يارك الله فيكم 

شكرا عاى المجهود القيم


----------



## magdy_eng (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز و في انتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## شريف ميهوب (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووور أخي العزيز وفي أنتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## ENGMENG (1 يوليو 2007)

مهما تكون نوع المشاركة المقدمة 
جهد رائع و اعتقد انه اخذ وقتا طويلا ريثما تم مسحه بالماسح الضوئي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## fay2005. (11 يوليو 2007)

el salam alikom the all links
kCylinder Liner Clearance.jpg 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7938072/ea1bf5b5/Cylinder_Liner_Clearance.html 

engine 3114 & 3116.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7934369/2c421c9d/engine_3114__3116.html 

engine 3412 3408.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7934475/39a07772/engine_3412_3408.html 

Engine.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7941484/4cc17709/Engine.html 

history.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7935763/73223a3a/history.html 

maintenance.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7935790/6db3774f/maintenance.html 

petrol CO.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7935887/e1909490/petrol_CO.html 

Question & Answer About Valves.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7936126/711cd8ed/Question__Answer_About_Valves.html 

Saftey.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7937927/b0b4dea6/Saftey.html 

trouble shooting.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7936533/1f64b5ff/trouble_shooting.html 

valve Lash.jpg 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7938029/bed878/valve_Lash.html 

Cat Models.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8147661/9edcd73e/Cat_Models.html 

Oil.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8233363/cdcf4d10/Oil.html 

Power Train.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8237685/33869017/Power_Train.html 

Hydraulic.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8852111/f963df36/Hydraulic.ht


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين جميعا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (21 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيز الفايل نزل عندي بصيغة .rar يعمل مع اي برنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (21 يوليو 2007)

*الله يجزاك خير 
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## gearbox (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فاتح مرسي (9 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل حاليا
نرجو الافادة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جند الله (12 أغسطس 2007)

بالله عليكم ياأخوانى حد فيكم يدلنى كيف أعمل دون لود لهذه الروابط انا أنقر على الينك وبعدها يفتح الموقع وما بعرف من وين الدون لود.................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالله عليكم أنا محتاج جدا لهذة الاشياء أرجوكم أبغر رد سريععععععععععععععععععع.
وجزاكم الله كل الخير ...


----------



## msobhy98 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الروابط كلها لا تعمل
نرجو اعادة رفعها او حذف الموضوع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخى


----------



## h1977h (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يااخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة ولكن الظاهر اني دخلت متاخر الى هذه المشاركة ولم تعمل الروابط القديمة ارجو منك رفعها من جديد مع الشكر .


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

h1977h قال:


> شكرا يااخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة ولكن الظاهر اني دخلت متاخر الى هذه المشاركة ولم تعمل الروابط القديمة ارجو منك رفعها من جديد مع الشكر .


أضم صوتي إلى صوتك
يا تنتن ---يا تنتن
وشكرا
:68: :68: :68: :68: 
:67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## القشيط (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجوا رفع الملفات من جديد 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## القشيط (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجوا رفع الملفات من جديد 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## الجزار المصرى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق سليمان (10 ديسمبر 2007)

رجاء إذا كان ممكن رفع الملفات مرة اخري


----------



## رحيل العمر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد فريد فتحي قال:


> أضم صوتي إلى صوتك
> يا تنتن ---يا تنتن
> وشكرا
> :68: :68: :68: :68:
> :67: :67: :67: :67:


 

وانا معكم اضم صوتي لكم


----------



## بحار العلم (10 يناير 2008)

يا ريت تدينا فرصة نستفاد ونزلها تانى من فضلك وليكن فى موقع mihd
وجزظاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فاتح مرسي (20 مارس 2008)

tnank you
but tha old conection i think is valid
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فاتح مرسي (20 مارس 2008)

tnank you
but tha old conection i think is not work now
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mazenz (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى 
بعد اذنكم لو حد عنده مقدره انه يقوم باعاده رفع هذه الملفات مره اخرى وذلك لحاجتى الشديده اليها وجزاكم الله كل خير
الاجو الاهتمام بالموضوع وشكرا


----------



## fay2005. (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوتى تم تغيير الروابط ورفعها من جديد زمن بقاء الروابط 30 يوم من الان الرجاء نشرها قدر الامكان حتى يستفيد منها اكبر عدد من اخوتنا المهندسين 

و نسالكم الدعاء بصلاح القلوب


Cat Models.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43365693...at_Models.html
Cylinder Liner Clearance.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362198...Clearance.html
ENG - 3500B History - Oct 04.ppt
http://www.4shared.com/file/43855953..._-_Oct_04.html
engine 3114 & 3116.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363776...114__3116.html
engine 3412 3408.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362890...3412_3408.html
Engine.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43846531...dd/Engine.html
history.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362643...b/history.html
maintenance.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362303...intenance.html
Oil.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43843790/3bb3b09d/Oil.html
محركات الديزل.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/43855719.../__online.html
valve Lash.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362413...alve_Lash.html
trouble shooting.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43364692..._shooting.html
Saftey.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43369028...26/Saftey.html
Question & Answer About Valves.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363278...ut_Valves.html
Power Train.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43849712...wer_Train.html
petrol CO.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43361724...petrol_CO.html
__________________


----------



## سنوفة (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MOSTAFACATER (9 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_m_samir (9 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله الفردوس الأعلى 
أحسنتم وأحسن الله اليكم


----------



## م/ أماني (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الافاده و جارى التحميل


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جهد متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## Saber Mohamed (12 نوفمبر 2008)

Dears Brothers Please can you upload these files again I got a message ( link is not valid)
Thanks alot for your effort


----------



## rasmi (12 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## defo (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جدا يااخي ولاكن هل عندك أجزاء أخرى من تلك الكورسات


----------



## احمد كامل عشيش (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم ممكن ترفع الكورسات ده مرة اخري وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## ريمون عادل (5 أبريل 2011)

وبإستثناء الرابط الأخير .. حيث انه لم يعمل !! حياك الله واكرمك وجزاك خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ودائما لمزيد من التوفيق والرشاد


----------

